# Possible project



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

This guy is tempting me...what do you guys think of him? He's a little short (15.2) but I'm liking the look of him.

http://www.canterusa.org/midatlantic/salephotos/PrinceKasper1.jpg


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

he sure is pretty.

How much training does he have? How old is he?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

He's an ottb...so I guess you could say "no training" more or less  He's a 5 year old.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ohh ok.

He is handsome, and to be honest, i had no idea he was a tb (but then again, i'm rather bad with breeds)

Well atleast he's used to a person being on his back. :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow for a TB he is stunning!


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Oh my, when did 15.2 fall into "the smaller side"? He doesn't look TB to me, he looks for Warmbloody.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Very cute! He sure is thick hey?
I was going to do a full on list critique, but I really can't find anything I don't like... other than needing more topline 
It's hard to judge much with tack on like that (I have no idea why people do that...) Anyways, he's cute.. I'll give a better critique if you can find a picture without tack!


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

irisheyes12 said:


> Oh my, when did 15.2 fall into "the smaller side"? He doesn't look tb to me, he looks for Warmbloody.


I think 15.2 is considered a small horse. I've only really ridden ponies, but in my opinion, under 16 hands is a small horse.


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

http://canterusa.org/midatlantic/canterowned.html

"Prince Kasper: Beautiful 5 year old 15.2 hand Blood bay stallion gelding (he has been gelded). "Kasper" has recuperated from a fracture in the knee beautifully, and is ready to go onto his new home. Impeccable manners, and beautiful conformation with a lovely trot and balanced, uphill canter."

http://canterusa.org/midatlantic/salephotos/PrinceKasper1.jpg

http://canterusa.org/midatlantic/salephotos/PrinceKasper2.jpg

That's all the info they have on him.


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

He's really cute.  

I'm not really "experienced" with breeds either, but he looks more like a warmblood to me than a tb.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is adorable!  I agree...looks more like a WB than a TB.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

so he shattered his knee before? that could be bad and affect him later if hes only 5!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

"stallion gelding". Wow! That sounds funny. He looks nice and I didn't even think he's tb until you mentioned. My only concern can that knee problem come back late on..?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, there are a lot of if's about this guy, the knee injury not being the least...I'm always cruising the CANTER website, looking at the horses and this one reached out and shook me. Just really thought he had nice confo and I wanted to make sure I wasn't being biased  The only thing I'd really like is more bone, but I feel that way about almost any TB I see... Hopefully he'll still be around when breeding season is over, I'd like to go out and look at him.


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

americancowgurl31391 said:


> so he shattered his knee before? that could be bad and affect him later if hes only 5!!


My friend got a horse a few months ago that recovered completely from a broken knee. He was an advanced or intermediate eventer, and she has been eventing him novice and training and he's completely sound on it. It's a little larger than the other knee, but no problems with it.


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> "stallion gelding". Wow! That sounds funny. He looks nice and I didn't even think he's tb until you mentioned. My only concern can that knee problem come back late on..?


Haha on the site, "stallion" is crossed out.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I like him! I'm not a tb fan and maybe that's why I like him is because he doesn't really look like one...I dunno... but I like him. :wink:


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

on the shattered knee i would consult a vet...since he is young he may healed better and it may never bother him again....he does look thoroughbed to me...just not the "classic" thoroughbred look.
The horses that are in Jets pedigree are pure blood Thoroughbreds and they look a bit like this...Take Danzig for instance...beautifu horse looks like he belongs in a western showring though rather than a racehorse!
Sword Dancer was a bit stcky as well


----------

